# Stihl HS45 Hedge Trimmer



## pagoda (May 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone - newbie here:
The subject trimmer is 2-3 yrs old, less than 10 hrs on it, starts & runs fine for about 5-10 minutes. It then runs at about half speed and seems like it is only firing on every other or third stroke (kinda like a rev limiter). After it cools down it runs fine again until it heats up and we repeat the cycle. Any ideas?
Thanks, Pagoda.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

That's how these electronic ignition moduels does when there going bad,they run fine until the engine gets hot and then they start cutting out.


----------

